# Canon EOS Rebel XS



## TurboDSM91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone use this body? Thinking about picking one up soon (new) and would like to here some feedback. What lense(s) are good and easy to use etc.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't personally used it, but it's a decent entry level DSLR camera.  

The best thing about it, is that it is compatible with all of Canon's EF and EF-S lenses.   So you could put a pro quality lens on it, and it would be a fantastic pairing.  

So what lenses are good?....the expensive ones 
There are some great lenses that aren't that expensive, but for the most part, price is usually a quick way to judge the quality of a lens.  And aside from a few odd-balls, they are all pretty easy to use.  

So what is your budget for a lens or a couple lenses?

The most affordable solution is just to get the 'kit' lens that usually comes packaged with this camera.  I think it's the EF-S 18-55mm IS.  This would be a good lens to start with.  If you get more serious, you would likely upgrade to a better lens someday but maybe not.  You could spend money to get a better lens right away, which is probably cheaper in the long run.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 10, 2009)

Depends on what you plan on using it for.

Its an entry level camera, which can be perfect for your needs.

The more important thing when photography equipment is the quality of the lenses, as these will have a much bigger impact on your images than a different body (ie xs vs xsi vs xti,...)

I have a friend who has one and he likes it, suites his needs just fine.

A good lens to get off the bat is the 50mm f/1.8.  Its low priced, gives great image quality, good for lower light shooting.


----------



## TurboDSM91 (Nov 10, 2009)

ok thanks! i dont have a lot to spend and will likely get the kit lense and maybe one other one.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 10, 2009)

The EF-S 55-255mm IS lens is a good 2nd lens for beginning. Good distance, good close-up, etc.


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 10, 2009)

^ seconded.

I've got the XSi with the Kit 18-55 and 55-250 IS.


----------



## TurboDSM91 (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome! then thats what ill look for! how much am i looking at for the 55-250 lense?
also newb question what do the numbers mean (55-250)?


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 11, 2009)

The numbers are the focal length that the lens covers.

And the 55-250 zoom lens you can find here: 2044B002 Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Image Stabilizer Telephoto Zoom Lens looks to be about $255 US.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 11, 2009)

And that's a good price... it's $45 cheaper than most retail places.


----------

